# 20th Century Chamber Masterpieces: Part One - Debussy's Sonata for Flute, Viola & Harp



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

20th Century Chamber Masterpieces: Part One - Debussy's _Sonata for Flute, Viola & Harp_



















Claude Debussy's Sonata for flute, viola, and harp (1915) is the second entry in a projected series of six chamber sonatas (of which the composer completed three). The sonata is at once evocative and emotionally ambiguous, though a great deal less harmonically adventuresome than its two companions; Debussy once remarked that he didn't know whether it "should move us to laughter or to tears. Perhaps both?" The sonata opens with a freely constructed movement marked Pastorale: Lento, dolce rubato. Debussy subjects six essential musical cells to a free variation treatment as the music unfolds. When he reprises these melodic strands, he does so without regard for their initial ordering, and yet with a clear dramatic impact. The atmosphere, seemingly relaxed, is nonetheless charged with a sense of repressed passion; the pause in the second measure, for instance, is positively bursting with psychological tension. The second movement, Interlude: Tempo di minuetto, recalls the Menuet of Debussy's Suite bergamasque (1890) in its vague implication -- rather than explicit modeling -- of a dance form; here, though, the rhythmic structure is more sharply defined. In the finale, marked Allegro moderato ma risoluto, the reason for Debussy's decision to abandon the sonata's original scoring -- flute, oboe, and harp -- becomes clear. Without the viola's passionate pizzicati, the finale would lose much of its essential character; indeed, its opening would be unrecognizable. Listening to such an abstract, non-representational movement, it is easy to understand why Debussy was moved on one occasion to refer to anyone who described such music as "impressionistic" as an "imbecile."

[Article taken from All Music Guide]

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

One of my favorite pieces of music of all-time. The first time I heard it, I had to listen to it again over and over. There's so much beauty found in this work that I couldn't possibly sum up what it has meant to me. What do you guys think of this work?


----------



## Lisztianwagner (2 mo ago)

I haven't listened to this Debussy work many times, but I agree it is full of beauty and gracefulness, with so sinuous, floating melodies - like something fidgety that flies swiftly and freely - and with so persuasive atmospheres; it has always given me the impression to depict images coming from an ancient, yet indefinite time, this is an aspect that can be often perceived in Debussy's music, in my opinion.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Moyse, Merckel & Laskine - Debussy : Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp (1938) 再復刻 - YouTube

This is a very early performance, with Marcel Moyse, which I've always been very fond of. I don't know if Moyse knew Debussy.


----------

